
Using a Dyson hand dryer is like setting off a viral bomb in a bathroom - Kinnard
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/dyson-dryers-hurl-60x-more-viruses-most-at-kid-face-height-than-other-dryers/
======
cpncrunch
My main grievance with Dyson dryers it that it's difficult keeping your hands
in the little narrow gap while the jet is blasting your hands, without
touching the sides. It kind of defeats the point if you end up touching the
dryer.

It seems like a case of form over function.

~~~
oxplot
Yep, but I found over time that I tense my arm muscles before going in and now
can keep them fairly steady in the middle without touching. Call it a learning
curve I guess.

~~~
cpncrunch
I think it indicates a serious UX problem if users need to do something like
that.

~~~
oxplot
I agree. This is not vim, it's a hand dryer. User should be able to master it
on the first use.

This can be fixed by measuring user's hand proximity to both sides and
adjusting the air jet flow to keep their hand in the middle.

------
phpDie
This test was done with a hand dipped in a virus. When in real life this is
only used after you wash your hands.

That doesn't seem like a very accurate test IMO.

Science.

~~~
geoelectric
The degree of dispersion should be the same, though, right? It's just that
with a lower starting density you end up with a lower ending density. But the
relative performance of the methods would still be valid.

~~~
wodenokoto
if the starting density is insignificant, then the ending density is
insignificant.

we expect hands washed in soap to be clean enough to handle food, so they
damned well be clean enough to breathe nearby!

------
lbaskin
Exactly. This is an extreme - and ever more prevalent - illustration of why I
don't use air dryers in public restrooms. It also bothers when they says it's
done to help the environment. Even if that's true (unlikely, but it saves
money and generates good PR), it just makes the environment and those in it
dirtier, which probably doesn't help most people.

~~~
superuser2
You can plant more trees. You can't un-burn the coal that spins the motor. (I
wonder if there's a way of actually comparing the environmental impact,
though).

~~~
midnitewarrior
Planting trees sequesters the CO2 that was emitted from the burning of the
coal. Cutting trees down and turning them into paper that easily decomposes
hastens the release of the previously sequestered CO2 back into the
atmosphere, killing us all.

Every time you use a paper towel, you kill a puppy.

------
pixel_fcker
So that's what's been causing people to drop dead after going to the bathroom!

------
gaur
It should be illegal to have a restroom without paper towels (or equivalent).

